# How can you say no



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This new buck of mine knows how to get his way. I was out doing chores today and he actually wanted my attention since none of the girls were in heat. So how do you say no when next year I am sure he will be older and not want me around hahah


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I couldn't say No to him either! He's a handsome fella!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Awww, I couldn't say no either! He looks so sweet!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He looks like a cool buck. I doubt he will be any different next year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks to have a great personality...My Saanen buck is four years old and still like that..loves his kisses...peed on or not YUK lol..rut season he is offered lots of blwon kisses and extra leaves instead lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww what a sweet, sweet face! Don't worry, the bigger he gets the more lovin he will want from you.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

When my bucks are in rut they still like lovins from me. I use a toilet brush....

This guy is pretty adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can really see the status quo in him


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My bucks are always very friendly, in rut or not. I really prefer not to kiss a pee soaked face, but I like that they are still friendly and easy to handle while in rut, makes my job easier.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , he needs a hug , lolol. I can't help but give my boy all the scratches he wants , stink or not , lol. I still can't believe he comes running to me even with a doe next to the fence tail wagging , lol.
Gotta love those affectionate ones


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Awhhh! 

How old is he? Such a baby face!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

You can't resist that face  
Gotta love them stinky little, or in his case big, guys. 

He looks like a really really nice buck and you can see the status quo in him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, I'd can't tell you not to say no, LOL.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

J-TRanch said:


> Awhhh!
> 
> How old is he? Such a baby face!


He is 8 months now.


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry jumping in here to gather some info about bucks. My first ever goat just had a baby boy. The original plan was to castrate him but now we may be getting an unrelated girl so we are considering the option of keeping him entire. What's involved in buck management? He'll need a weathered friend I'm guessing... Mat what age will he be able to father kids? How long are they in rut for and do they stick the rest of the time? Would to bucks live together or world they fight? Thanks! He is a Saanen x Anglo nubian.

www.tatumhills.weebly.com 
www.facebook.com/tatumhillsfarm
One Saanen and her beautiful baby boy!


----------

